# Need Idea Of Cost Of Bow



## KINGFISH6969 (Jun 15, 2005)

I Have A 1953 Fred Bear Black Panther Bow. Model Number Kp2962 And The Length Is 56" I Think It Was Made In Canada. Greenish In Color. And Here Are The Numbers:
KP2962
Amo-56"
45/50#

Please Someone Reply!!!!!!!!


----------



## hs6181 (Dec 14, 2003)

The bow was made some time in the 70's, the 1953 is the patent date. I think it was one of the plain models so wouldnt be worth much. If it's in like new condition and 50#s +, you might could get as much as $100, otherwise I'd say probably less than $75.

you can do a search on ebay and get some kind of idea what they go for.


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

hs6181 is correct, after 1969, "K" was the first digit in the serial number. If I remember correctly, that model was sold through retail sores like Sears and didnt have a coin medalion. See my web site below for more info.

As for value, why worry about that? If you want to sell and you want to get the most you can get from it, put it on Ebay, youll get more there than probably anywhere. Just shoot and enjoy it!


----------

